# New Website Live



## StevenSavile (Apr 18, 2007)

My wizz of a web-mavern got the new website up and running today - Steven Savile go on, check it out, then let me know what you think.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, that's really striking!  (And attractive.)


----------



## BookStop (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey - nice site!


----------



## StevenSavile (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys - it's pretty isn't it? I love the fusion of my different covers down sides.


----------

